# Annyeong Hasseyo from South Korea!



## smithy (Nov 25, 2011)

Just thought I'd post and say hi. I'm British and a newcomer to Taekwondo. I've been working and studying in Bucheon-si for 3 months now, but been living in Korea on and off for the last 4 years. 

Anyway, I'm due to take my yellow belt in a few weeks, and I'm thoroughly loving my Taekwondo experience so far. Already feel like this is going to be something that stays with me for life.

Cheers,
Smithy


----------



## itf37 (Nov 27, 2011)

Good luck in ur testing.& yes this will b a part of ur everyday life.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  Glad you are enjoying your TKD.  Are you studying at a Korean dojan?  I remember the name Bucheon, but I don't recall where it is at.


----------



## smithy (Nov 28, 2011)

Bucheon is south-west of Seoul, close to Incheon. 

I had an interesting experience on Saturday. Master Yoon, the head of our Dojang, is friends with Professor Joo, who is a gold medal-winning coach of the Korean Olympic Taekwondo team, apparently. I met him, and us white belts had to do a kind of 'pre test' in front of him which was nerve-wracking to say the least!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Smithy, and welcome to MT!  We've got a lively group in the KMA threads.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 29, 2011)

smithy said:


> Bucheon is south-west of Seoul, close to Incheon.
> 
> I had an interesting experience on Saturday. Master Yoon, the head of our Dojang, is friends with Professor Joo, who is a gold medal-winning coach of the Korean Olympic Taekwondo team, apparently. I met him, and us white belts had to do a kind of 'pre test' in front of him which was nerve-wracking to say the least!



OK, as I said, I remembered the name but not where.  We used to go to Inchon once in a while to visit some of my wife's relatives, or just to go to the fish market.  I have seen Inchon on the Korean TV.  It is not as I remember it!  Of course, I haven't been there since 1987.

Nice you got to do a "pretest" with another Master/GM.  It gets easier the more you do tests.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Dec 9, 2011)

Tamsahameda for stoping by!


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 13, 2011)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------

